
An Engineer Has Found a Way to Create Plastic Roads - fuzzythinker
https://futurism.com/an-engineer-has-found-a-way-to-create-plastic-roads/
======
fosco
Thanks for sharing, would love to see this combined with solar panels under
the top layer.

